# Vietnam Custom Blank



## tv68 (Feb 28, 2020)

I’m looking to make a Vietnam-themed pen for my father for his birthday. Specifically, I’d like to include a picture in the design, and ideally details of his tour.

I’m no graphic designer, nor do I cast my own blanks, so I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a reputable vendor that could produce a high quality custom blank of this sort?


----------



## jimm1 (Feb 28, 2020)

I do this type of casting. If you want to give me me more information, I will gladly try to help out.


----------



## tv68 (Feb 28, 2020)

jimm1 said:


> I do this type of casting. If you want to give me me more information, I will gladly try to help out.



Thanks, just sent you a PM.


----------

